# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  прошу помощи! стихи о материнской любви, сироте

## Горлова Ольга

Добрый день! Ищу стихи о материнской любви, сиротах, но нужно что-то образное (не в лоб). Под озвученные стихи будут танцевать дети на благотворительном концерте в помощь детям-сиротам. Танец про любовь, нежность, объятия и только в конце будет раскрываться то, что есть дети, которых некому обнять..Очень нравится как "обнимает" Цветаева..видеться что-то подобное
 Обнимаю тебя кругозором
     Гор, гранитной короною скал.
     (Занимаю тебя разговором --
     Чтобы легче дышал, крепче спал.)

     Феодального замка боками,
     Меховыми руками плюща --
     Знаешь - плющ, обнимающий камень
     В сто четыре руки и ручья?........

Может быть кто-то подскажет где найти или заказать такие стихи. Спасибо!

----------

